# San Antonio get together



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Onebadmonte and myself are planning a GTG in San Antonio this weekend. We are planning on Saturday around 6:30pm. The more the merrier, so if anyone else is interested shoot me a PM or respond to this thread and I can send directions. I hope to see a decent turnout!

We are going to scrape together some funds for pizza and beer/soda. If you want to bring a couple bucks to kick in that would be awesome; should be a good time.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Just to give everyone an idea, I'm the bald one in Trevor's avatar.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome! It won't be a party without you then


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn, can't make it Saturday 
Keep me informed when y'all have another one...


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Hopefully next time. Either that or I ill be making it up to Austin when we get out next GTG going up there.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking like I have to work Saturday, so I can't make it either.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> Looking like I have to work Saturday, so I can't make it either.


Damn, hopefully next time. I would love to hear your setup.


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im interested in joining in when it is next available.... going to start my install in the next month or two...


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

strokin340 said:


> Im interested in joining in when it is next available.... going to start my install in the next month or two...


Sounds good. You are definitely still welcome to come even if you don't have an install. You may find some creative inspiration and hell, we might even be able to help out. Let me know if you want to stop by. 

Cheers, 

Trevor


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Trevor for hosting this get together. It was last minute, so some just couldn't make it out. That's okay, there will be a next time. I thrashed to get my MS8 in time for the GTG. My tune was a little off. I had just completed the calibration right before I drove off to Trevor's place. I got some good feedback from Trevor and Nick, a buddy of Trevor looking to get back into car audio. I got a chance to listen to Trevor's Volvo. It was phenomenal to say the least. One track that really stood out was when he demo'ed "Improvisation" by Ron Tutt of the Focal Sampler Disc. The way his system reproduced that track sets the standard for me.  It was a good time. The weather was a bit drizzly, but I'll take it over the hot muggy days we've had here in south Texas for the past month or so. See you all at the next GTG.


----------

